# Orthodox Hapkido Video Series



## Master Todd Miller (Dec 10, 2004)

The Jungki Kwan will be releasing a video series taught by GM Lim,Hyun Soo 9th dan from Doju Nim Choi, Yong Sul.  This series also has video of GM Lim demonstrating techniques and Doju Nim Choi teaching and demonstrating techniques.  This is a rare opportunity for those seriously interested in Founder Choi's style of Hapkido!

If you would like more info contact me at: hkdtodd@ttlc.net

Take care
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## VIRTUD MAN (Dec 11, 2004)

Good Evening Master Miller !


Please, Let me know when the Video Tapes will be ready ?
I'm really interested on getting them.

I will greatly appreciated your information !

Sincerely,

Fabian Duque
jungsoolkwan@aol.com
hapkiduquemaster@earthlink.net
www.hapkidokoreainternational.com

Every time you execute technique, you learn something new out of it.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Dec 14, 2004)

Dear Master Duque,

I am glad to hear of your interest in the Jungki Kwan video series.  The series is 3 tapes from white - black belt.  The series is demonstrated by Master Shin, Dong Won, Master Kang Won Gi with GM Lim, Hyun Soo teaching.  

This is the basic curriculum of Traditional Hapkido.

Let me know if you would like the 3 video set?

BTW- on the third tape there is video footage of Doju Nim Choi, Yong Sul!

Take care

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## VIRTUD MAN (Dec 15, 2004)

Dear Master Miller,


Thank you very much !

I will contact you by e-mail to talk about the viedos.

I greatly appreciated your help !

Sincerely,


Fabian Duque


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Dec 16, 2004)

This series is a rare opportunity to learn the Original Hapkido of the Founder of Korean Hapkido,Choi, Yong Sul.  GM Lim was Doju Nim Choi's longest running student from 1965 - 1986.  This video series is in Korean but one of the most valuble refference tools of Classical Choi, Yong Sul Hapkido.

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, Hell!  I'd get the set just to have the footage of Choi Yong Sul!! Put me down for a set as well!  What do you think the turn-around time will be? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 20, 2005)

There will soon be dvd format available on these tapes!  This is a great way to see Doju Nim Chois original style of Hapkido.  Gm Lim was one of 3 promoted to 9th dan by the Founder.

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## Miles (Jan 21, 2005)

Master Todd Miller said:
			
		

> There will soon be dvd format available on these tapes!


Please post when the DVDs are available.

Thanks!

Miles


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 22, 2005)

Dear Todd: 

Still haven't been able to reach Kevin. Guess I'll have to buy them straight from you. What do I have to do? 

BTW: Do these tapes have Chois' original sword on them or is it the new GUHAPDO sword? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 22, 2005)

Still haven't been able to reach Kevin. Guess I'll have to buy them straight from you. What do I have to do? 

BTW: Do these tapes have Chois' original sword on them or is it the new GUHAPDO sword? 

You can e-mail hkdtodd@ttlc.net and I will give you the ordering info.

The Hapkido series does not have any sword work from DJN Choi but it does have him teaching and demonstrating techniques.  The 3rd video has some Kumdo & original Dan Bong work along with an awesome demo from GM Lim back in 1979.

Take care

www.millersmudo.com


----------



## Chrisoro (Jul 2, 2015)

Just a small heads up for anyone interested, you can now buy this video series on DVD with ENGLISH subtitles, from Kendobogu.com.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 7, 2015)

Do want!  The page is taking a long time to load though.


----------

